# Burning boobs!!



## cakecustard

Well AF due saturday, i'm on 10DPO & today I have woken with extremely sore boobs infact it's the sides and my nipple that hurt and they seem to feel like they are burning! Also my CM usually returns to dry week before my AF due however it is still there not massively but definitely not wet (sorry tmi) anyone had this and got a bfp??


----------



## babyanise

hi,im due sat also,but im gonna test on thursday,usually im only a 27 day cycle which would be thurs but my last af was late ,,so it was a 30 day cycle ,so af should be due sat.its all so confusing lol my boobs r hurting also with mild cramps,cm,mild.fingers crossed 4 u hun.:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Hi sounds hopeful cakecustard! When I was pregnant it was like that, the sides burned and felt sort of lumpy/ grainy. I have it this month too but I am only 8dpo so I´m trying not to get my hopes up. I only got to 7 weeks last time before MC so I´m scared to get excited now. Still fongers crossed and let us know how it´s going. wishing you a bfp this month.


----------



## tiffanie79

My boobs started to hurt the day I got my :bfp: It was mostly the sides and my nipples also. A few days later every inch hurt. Good Luck & Lots of Baby Dust :dust:


----------



## cakecustard

I hope so as if it's not BFP then thats me hitting the 12mth of ttc!! the CM is totally baffling me as although it's not much (i.e on my underwear) its definitely more than usual. I always go dry before AF (sorry tmi) but im just aware this month isn't the same.... thanks ladies for the replies i'm unsure when to test will try and hold out until sunday


----------



## tbuns

Hope its good news for you!

I was thinking, there must be a song out these called "burning boobs" or Tits on fire" maybe... hee hee...


----------



## Natsby

Well it is 10dpo, did you test cakecustard? I have resisted so far but I´m feeling hopeful, if you get a BFP I´ll take it as a good sign, good luck!!


----------



## cakecustard

I'm not testing until saturday so far i have totally resisted the urge and feel the need to buy myself a medal for doing so ;) x


----------



## Natsby

Good for you, well if you can hold out so will I, (but wow do I want to test!!) fingers crossed and baby dust.


----------



## cakecustard

Natsby said:


> Good for you, well if you can hold out so will I, (but wow do I want to test!!) fingers crossed and baby dust.

Thanks I feel I will need it :wacko: the boobs have calmed down slightly but cm still there so i'm still hopeful not poas as i'm sick of the disappointment :cry: I really hope it's my turn this month.... fx for you too hope you get a lovely BFP this month :hugs:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hi really hope that you get your BFP but just wanted to say that i have had this since the 15th May real sore boobs/nipples feel like there on fire hurting under the armpit & so much CM that i am often running to the loo as i thought AF had come as i am so so wet

I have done 8 PG tests over the last 16 days & all have been BFN's if i had of ovulated when i thought then the tests would be showing BFP's. My boobs since yesterday have really calmed down & im just getting twinges now & again but still so much CM

Really hope that it is a good sign for you, but thought i would let you know it has not been for me


----------



## cakecustard

Yeah my cm has dried up a bit more now hummm but on the plus side my gums are bleeding today which I only ever get if pg however knowing my luck it will probably just be gum disease! Fingers Crossed for you... Where are you in your cycle? 

:dust:


----------



## chelseaharvey

cakecustard said:


> Yeah my cm has dried up a bit more now hummm but on the plus side my gums are bleeding today which I only ever get if pg however knowing my luck it will probably just be gum disease! Fingers Crossed for you... Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> :dust:

Fingers crossed it is a good sign for you... I am CD41 of how long i dont know :x my last cycle was 36 days after i had ovarian drilling & b4 that it was 52 days.. Im in limbo at the mo & not sure where i am & even if i have ovulated (i thought i had) but im not so sure now as i would either have had AF or be getting BFPs

When are you going to test/when is AF due?


----------



## cakecustard

chelseaharvey said:


> cakecustard said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my cm has dried up a bit more now hummm but on the plus side my gums are bleeding today which I only ever get if pg however knowing my luck it will probably just be gum disease! Fingers Crossed for you... Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Fingers crossed it is a good sign for you... I am CD41 of how long i dont know :x my last cycle was 36 days after i had ovarian drilling & b4 that it was 52 days.. Im in limbo at the mo & not sure where i am & even if i have ovulated (i thought i had) but im not so sure now as i would either have had AF or be getting BFPs
> 
> When are you going to test/when is AF due?Click to expand...

Wow sounds like you been through the mill then :hugs: I think I will see if AF shows on Saturday then I will test Sunday


----------



## Natsby

Well I tested and got a bfn, but it is early and I should have waited a couple more days, 12dpo of a 16d lutial phase,) so I´m not too worried. I still have really painfull bbs so maybe I´m not out yet. Hope you have better luck, fingers crossed, n


----------



## mariposa31

Pregnancy &#8211; If the egg that is released from the ovary during ovulation is fertilized and starts to grow in the womb, then progesterone and estrogen levels will continue to increase to sustain the pregnancy. Of course this means that the breast tenderness will get worse. I had a comment in a previous article about menopause symptoms: 

I actually have a question. I&#8217;m 44 and ttc. My nipples are sore and I ovulated 2 days ago. Is this a post-ovulation symptom? I really need to know so I don&#8217;t get my hopes up. Thank you for your reply.

If you start having sore breasts and nipples a few days after ovulation, you can&#8217;t assume that you&#8217;re pregnant. A good sign (if you&#8217;re trying to conceive that is!) is if the breast discomfort does not subside and the breasts continue to increase in size and your period is 7-10 days late. You still need to be a bit careful because, although pregnancy is the commonest cause of a missed period, there are other causes including extreme stress and perimenopausal changes.


----------

